# July Tank of the Month submissions are now open!



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

It's that time of month again, time for people to enter their aquarium into the July Tank of the Month competition. We had a close race last month, and hopefully we can have that again! If you'd like to nominate your tank, here are the updated steps:
Upload photos of the tank to our Gallery. If you're hosting the photos on another site, please re-upload them to this one; that way people an always see your tank as long as the forum is up and running! You can submit as many photos as you like, but for the sake of space try to keep it under 10.
Post in this thread! Post your photos and details about the aquarium; the more information the better (size in gallons/liters, livestock/plants that live in it, etc.). Now's your time to tell the voters why you deserve to win Tank of the Month!
Sit back and wait! After the Nominating Phase is over, we'll enter the DUN DUN DUNNNNN...Voting Phase!
During the week-long Voting Phase, a poll will be added listing the various tanks entered during that month's Nomination Phase. Users will be able to vote (just once, you sly dogs) on the tank they like the best. Once the Voting Phase is over, we'll crown a champion for that month, who'll receive a TotM seal on their profile!

A few rules:
You may enter the contest even if you were in a previous contest, _*provided you did not win in the past two months.*_
Photos of your aquarium _MUST_ be hosted on the Aquariumforum.com servers, _NO EXCEPTIONS_. It doesn't matter if they're on a premium Photobucket/Imageshack account or not, they need to be hosted on our server. Photos not hosted on our server will not be considered eligible; this is to ensure that future users will always be able to see the photos. You may not have that account up and running in the future.
Only one nomination per user.
In the case of duplicate nominations (two or more users nominate the same tank), it will count as one nomination.
No intimidation or belittling of someone else' tank, _especially if you're a competitor_. This will be met with hostility by your peers, and will level the aiming sites of the Ban Hammer on you.
No cheating. We all know the siren call of winning an online contest with no monetary reward, but if the winner's votes are all made up of accounts that just joined previous and have no posts, we're going to take notice and look into it.
Decisions are _FINAL_. I cannot stress that enough. If you feel that your tank should have been picked over another, then blame your peers because they're the ones who are voting for it. Unless there's a case of cheating or other extraneous circumstances, decisions will not be overturned.
Also, keep in mind that you don't have to nominate your own aquarium; maybe you were really impressed with another user's aquarium. You can nominate them instead! The same rules and guidelines apply to nominating someone else' tank.

Get to nominating!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

100G FW Planted, mixed stock: African Cichlid / Community / Carnivour

Substrate:
Peat Moss
Paving Sand
Gravel

Air:
Small air pump

Powerheads:
1xaquaclear 20
1x1300gph (turned off at the moment)

CO2:
DYI single canister CO2 injected through the air inlet on the aquaclear 20 powerhead

Lights:
6xCFL light bulbs
1xSingle Bright LED

Filter:
Marineland Magnum 350 canister Filter with carbon and filter pad

Decor:
Lots of Driftwood
MISC Rocks
2xSlate

Plants:
Green Cabomba
4 - Amazon Sword
Wisteria
Jave Fern
Java Moss
Ludwig Repeans
1 MISC (Ben told me but I forget)
1 baby stalk of (?)wort
Cryto Balenese
dwarf sword(? Ben again gave it to me and cann't remember)
Lots of new plants ordered but haven't arrived.

Stock:
13 African Cichlids (KribsX2, LabsX2, JohanniX2, AceiX2, red zebraX2, Blue Zebra(?)X1, peacockX2
5 Chinese Algea Eaters
3 Turquiose Rainbows
3 Australian Rainbows
1 Dojo Loach
1 Dinosaur Bichir
2 Guppies
2 dalmation Mollies
1 Silver Molly

Pic needs to be updated, added 3 more Amazon Swords.

As you can see in the picture I feed them mostly on the left side of the tank, and who you ask is leading the way to possible food. Well that would be none other than my Mr. Fatty Fatness, Bumble Bee Cichlid.



Second pic which I want to use for voting shows the added Amazon swords.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

I call it "Life"


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, Chris. I need to go home and take some new pics.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

This is just a 30 gal plant growout tank, Can't name all the plants in it as there is just so many. But you can see a lot of crypt floating around.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

How long do we have to enter? I just moved and rescaped my tank and Im waiting for the tank to settle to get new pix.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

The nominations will be open for one week from the time of the thread creation; same thing for the voting thread.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

54 Gallon acrylic freshwater aquarium, Eheim 2217 cansister filter, dual 48" t5HO lights, single 18 inch florsent buld, 10 black skirt tetras, 1 clown loach, 1 pleco, large driftwood, live plants Water Wisteria x4, Amazon Sword x2, Uruguay Amazon Sword, Water Lilly, substrat is 1 inch peat moss, 1 inch play sand, 1 inch gravel, led light air bubbler








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Will take new pics and post them tomorrow, lights are already off for the night.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice Rob you got some extra plants in there. I like it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

125G Planted, Livebearer Tank

Substrate: Eco-complete and AquariumPlants.com custom blend
Pressurized CO2, EI Fert Dosing
Lights: Catalina Aquariums Custom Lights, 2X36" fixtures, 3-39W T5HO each fixture
Filters: Eheim 2080, Eheim 2229 wet/dry
Plants: 
Ammannia Senegalensis
Ammannia Sulawesi (Rotala Sunset)
Limnophila Aromatica
Hygrophila Difformis (Wisteria)
Ludwigia Glandulosa
Ludwigia Inclinata
Ludwigia Pantanal
Ludwigia Repens
Echinodorus Vesuvious
Echinodorus Ozelot
Echinodorus Amazon
Echinodorus Kleiner Bar
Cryptocoryne Balansae
Cryptocoryne Wendtii (Red)
Cryptocoryne Wendtii (Bronze)
Crinum Natans
Crinum Calimistratum
Sagittaria Subulata
Myrio, Filigree
Blyxa Japonico
Staurogyne Repens
Anubias Nana
Downoi




<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=8722><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=8722&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=8721><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=8721&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=8723><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=8723&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=8726><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=8726&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=8725><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=8725&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=8724><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=8724&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. I like pretty tanks but I am not in you guys league. jrman, I love that 125. I know now that when I get my big tank, it's going to be planted and I may just go ahead for lights on my 60. It's a tall tank but it can be done.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, Sammy.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

ReStart said:


> Wow. Just wow. I like pretty tanks but I am not in you guys league. jrman, I love that 125. I know now that when I get my big tank, it's going to be planted and I may just go ahead for lights on my 60. It's a tall tank but it can be done.


As I've stated before, you don't have to win on looks alone. Come up with a witty story about your aquarium and the fish in side it, give them names, do something wild. Judgement is not based solely on appearances alone, so if you feel that your aquarium is not up to par in that regard, make it up to par in some other respect.

You'll always never have a chance to win if you don't enter.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ben, your tank is great i love it, cant wait till i move up to a bigger one and have it heavy planted


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

My lighting blows chunks.


















75g AGA
Baylee's Better Bottom 5mm substrate
40x4 t-12's(t5 was only a 3' so wouldnt fit)
Aquapro 175 wet/dry
CPR aquatics CS102 overflow box
MD9.5 pump
Finnex 250wx2 heaters on a controller
vals,swords,crypts,mosses,ferns,Crypt Spiralis,Bamboo as well as a few plants that are tube plants from petco(got em with a guppy deal on CL)that are converting over SLOWLY to submerged growth, Nearly got all the white gone from the leaves and its turning a bright ambulia green

On the search for a new lighting system for this. But alas there is the 75g.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ben, are those 2 36" lights on your tank?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

This is the first setup of my 55g back in October 2010. The 100g came along in December and now is home to these fish. 

Standard T-8 x2
Filtration-Tetra AFS 70 plus a Whisper 30-60
Artificial plants
Real rocks and fish.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

bump, post up people we need more competition.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Great submissions again, guys. The voting thread may be delayed a week or two however, as my computer is in for repairs and I don't have any easy way to post threads like that. Rest assured though, it'll be up!


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Consider it bumped.


A great bunch of photos again. Ben and Rob your setups are very nice. WGA and Susan your's are so natural looking, I love them. Than there's Mike's aquarium which is my favorite, great looking setup sir.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> Ben, are those 2 36" lights on your tank?


Yes.


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

55 Gallon Community

Filter, 2 x Tetra Whisper EX70

Substrate: Eco complete, Flourite, Gravel

Plants: Not sure of all, but Java Fern, Dwarf Lily, Vallis, and others 

Fish:
2 Pearl Gourami - Mr. and Mrs. G
2 Angels - Koi and Marble
4 Zebra Danios, 1 Glolight Danio
7 Cherry Barbs
5 Ottos
6 Peppered Corys


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

Well it's not much and most of the fish are still young and small, but here is my 55 gallon goldfish aquarium. It's Simple clean and I like it!

Stock: R/W Ryukin, R/W Oranda, Black Moor, Fantail, 2 ghost shrimp (not appearing in photos)
Substrate: Sand
Plants: All fake except for the moss balls
Rocks: Found in the woods mixed with some purchased river rocks
Filter: x2 Aquaclear Power filter 70





































The Ryukin I've had for a year now, these tank mates with him are all new though and why I bought a black moor with the black background I don't know lol.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bump and updated my list of pictures have a better camera now.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Did I win yet?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Rohkey said:


> Did I win yet?


You won IMO.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

when are we gonna vote on them, anyone have any idea


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

When Scuff get's his laptop back if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thats cool i guess i should have read better lol


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Just got my laptop back today guys, so look for the voting thread soon.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey....who won last month?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics with his lovely tank.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm already voting Ben for July. I've seen his tank in person and it's beautiful.


----------



## R.Shakelford (Jul 17, 2015)

C02, Provided by the fish
Fertilizer, Provided by the fish.


All Plants, wood, rocks, substrate collected unwashed, untreated in a local creek within 5 miles of my home.


No water changes. Ever.
Uses a home made trickle filter system that keeps the water perfect.


Fish include, Golden Chinese Algae Eaters, Ramshorn snails, Mystery snails, Local Crayfish, Variety of local Catfish, Local Chub Minnows, Ghost Knife Fish, Local large Bullfrog Tadpole, Local Hellgrammites.


Plants include;
yellow pond lilly.
Hornwort (***** tail)
Potamogeton crispus, curled pondweed
cabomba
water shield
water milfoil
Hydrilla
Brazilian Waterweed


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, who says this thread has to end, come on guys. Lets get this thread started up again.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

That is gonna be pretty hard to beat. Can I be the judge of the thread?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

You said that we should make it even a bit further


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Arthur7 said:


> You said that we should make it even a bit further


Huh?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The way this contest works is, you submit one photo. Then on a certain day, we make a poll and the members vote. The one with the most votes wins. If you win one month you cannot enter the following month, but can the one after. Does this sound like something you guys want to have going on again?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> The way this contest works is, you submit one photo. Then on a certain day, we make a poll and the members vote. The one with the most votes wins. If you win one month you cannot enter the following month, but can the one after. Does this sound like something you guys want to have going on again?


Sounds like fun and a good way to see a bunch of members tanks in one place.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

K. Ill set it up.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Quote Scuff

Upload photos of the tank to our Gallery. If you're hosting the photos on another site, please re-upload them to this one; that way people an always see your tank as long as the forum is up and running! You can submit as many photos as you like, but for the sake of space try to keep it under 10.

what is right? Search a photo out. The other I will delete. Thanks forward


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Arthur, she created a new thread. TOTM


----------

